# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  قال تعالى : ( يا يحيى خذ الكتاب بقوة ) ؟

## أم علي طويلبة علم

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته 
أخواتي ارجو منكن ذكر عدة تفاسير لهذه الآيه قال تعالى : ( يا يحيى خذ الكتاب بقوة ) ؟؟؟؟

----------


## هدير

*تفسير السعدي :
لما وصل إلى حالة يفهم فيها الخطاب أمره الله أن يأخذ الكتاب بقوة، أي:
 بجد واجتهاد، وذلك بالاجتهاد في حفظ ألفاظه، وفهم معانيه، والعمل بأوامره ونواهيه، هذا تمام أخذ الكتاب بقوة، فامتثل أمر ربه، وأقبل على الكتاب، فحفظه وفهمه، وجعل الله فيه من الذكاء والفطنة، ما لا يوجد في غيره ولهذا قال: ( وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْحُكْمَ صَبِيًّا ) أي: معرفة أحكام الله والحكم بها، وهو في حال صغره وصباه.

جزاكِ الله خير أختي أم علي طويلبة علم 
وعندنا أستاذة إذا رأت تقصير منا 
قالت لنا هذهِ الآية  " يا يحيى خذ الكتاب بقوة".
*

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

من خواطِرِ الشّعراويّ رحمَهُ اللهُ وأمواتِ المُسلِمينَ أجمَعينَ...

{يا يَحيَى خُذِ الكَتَابَ بِقُوَّةٍ وآتَيْنَاه الحُكْمَ[1] صَبِيًّا} [مريم:12]
نلحظُ أنَّ الآيةَ الكريمةَ انتقلَت بنا نقلةً واسعةً، و طَوَت فترةً طويلةً من حياةِ يحيى عليهِ السّلامُ، فقد كانَ السّياقُ يتحدَّثُ عنهُ وهُوَ بُشرَى لوالِدِهِ، وهوَ ما يزالُ في بطنِ أُمِّهِ جنينًا، وفجأةً يُخاطِبُهُ وكأنَّهُ أصبحَ أمرًا واقعًا: {يا يحيَى خُذِ الكتابَ بِقُوَّةٍ..} [مريم:12]
فقد بلغَ مبلَغَ النُّضجِ، وأصبحَ أهلًا لحملِ مهمَّةِ الدّعوة، إذن المسألةُ مأخوذةٌ مأخذَ الجِدِّ، وهيَ حقيقةٌ واقعةٌ.
وقولُهُ: {خُذِ الكتابَ} أي التّوراة، وفيها منهجُ اللهِ الّذي يُنظّمُ لهُم حركةَ حياتِهِم.
{بقوَّةٍ} أي بإخلاصٍ في حفظِهِ وحرصٍ على العملِ بهِ؛ لأنَّ العلمَ السّماوِيَّ والمنهجَ الإلهيَّ الّذي جاءَكُم في التّوراةِ ليسَ المُرادُ أن تعلَمَهُ فقط بل وتعملَ بِه.
وإلّا فقد قالَ اللهُ في بني إسرائيلَ: {مثلُ الّذينَ حُمِّلُوا التَّوراةَ ثُمَّ لَم يَحمِلُوها كمثلِ الحمارِ يحملُ أسفارًا... } [الجمعة:5].
فقد حمَّلَهُمُ اللهُ التَّوراةَ فلم يحملُوها ولَم يعمَلُوا بها.
والقوّةُ هيَ الطّاقةُ الفاعلةُ الّتي تُديرُ دولابَ الحياةِ حركةً وسُكُونًا، وخُذ مثلًا سفينةَ الفضاءِ الّتي تنطلقُ إلى الفضاءِ الخارجِيِّ، وتظلُّ تدورُ فيهِ عدَّةَ سنواتٍ وتتساءَلُ: مِن أينَ لهَا بالوَقُودِ الّذي يُحرِّكُها طوالَ هذهِ المُدَّةِ؟ والحقيقةُ أنَّها لا تحتاجُ إلى وقودٍ إلّا بمِقدارِ ما يُخرِجُها من مدارِ الجاذِبيَّةِ الأرضيَّةِ، فإذا ما خرَجَت من نطاقِ الجاذِبيَّةِ وهيَ مُتحرّكةٌ تظلُّ مُتحرّكةً، ولا تتوقّفُ إلّا بقوّةٍ توقِفُها، وكذلِكَ السّاكنُ يبقَى ساكِنًا إلى أن تأتِي قوّةٌ تُحرّكُه.
إذن القوّةُ إمَّا ان تُحرّكَ ساكنًا أو تُسكِنَ المُتحرّكَ وتصُدّه.
ومن ذلكَ ما نراهُ في السّككِ الحديديّةِ من مصدّاتٍ توقفُ القطاراتِ لأنّكَ إن أردتَ أن توقفَ القطارَ تمنعُ عنهُ الوقودَ، لكن يظلُّ به قوّةُ دفعٍ تُحرِّكُهُ تحتاجُ إلى قوّةٍ مُعاكسةٍ توقِفُه، وهذا ما يُسمّونَهُ قانونَ العطّالة؛ يعنِي إن كانَ الشّيءُ مُتحرِّكًا فيحتاجُ إلى قوّةٍ توقِفُه، وإن كانَ ساكًا يحتاجُ إلى قوّةٍ تُحرّكُه.
ومن  ذلكَ قانونُ القصورِ الذّاتيِّ الّذي تعلّمناهُ في المدارِسِ، وتُلاحِظُهُ إذا تحرّكت بكَ السّيّارةُ تجدُ أنّ جسمَكَ يندفعُ للخلفِ؛ لأنَّها تحرّكَت للأمامِ وأنتَ ساكنٌ، فإن توقّفَتِ السّيارَةُ تحرَّكَ جسمُكَ للأمامِ لأنَّها توقّفت وأنتَ مُتحرّكٌ، إذن هذهِ الأشياءُ الّتي تتحرّكُ في الكونِ أو السّاكنةُ نتيجةَ القوّةِ.
فقولُهُ تعالَى: {خُذِ الكتابَ بقوّةٍ}
لأنَّ الكتابَ فيهِ أوامرُ وفيهِ نواهٍ، يأمُرُ بالخيرِ وينهاكَ عنِ الشّرِّ، فإن أمرَكَ بالخيرِ وأنتَ لا تفعلُهُ تحتاجُ إلى قوّةِ دفعٍ تدفعُكَ للخيرِ، وإن نهاكَ عن الشّرِّ وأنتَ تفعلُهُ فأنتَ في حاجةٍ إلى قوّةٍ تمنعُكَ وتُوقِفُ حركَتَكَ في الشَّرِّ.
والمنهجُ هوَ القوَّةُ الّتي تُحرّكُكَ إلى الخيرِ وأنتَ ساكنٌ، وتُسكِنُكَ عنِ الشّرِّ وأنتَ مُتَحرِّكٌ.
ثُمَّ يقولُ تعالَى: {وآتيناهُ الحُكمَ صبيًّا}
الحُكمَ: العلمَ والفهمَ للتّوراةِ، أو الطّاعةِ والعبادَةِ، {صبيًّا} في سنٍّ مُبكّرةٍ [2]؛ لأنَّ المسألةَ عطاءٌ منَ اللهِ لا يخضعُ للأسبابِ، فجاءَ يَحيَى عليهِ السّلامُ مُبكّرَ النُّضجِ والذَّكاءِ، يفوقُ أقرانَهُ، ويسبقُ زمانَهُ، وقد أُثِرَ عنهُ وهوَ صغيرٌ أن دعاهُ أقرانُهُ للّعبِ فقالَ: "ما لِلَعِبٍ خُلِقنا" [3]
..............................  ................
[1]الحُكم: الأحكامُ والمعرفةُ بها، قالَ مُجاهد: وقالَ مُعمّر بنُ راشدٍ: بلَغَني أنَّ الصّبيانَ قالُوا لِيَحيَى: اذهب بنا نلعبُ، قالَ: ما للَعِبٍ خُلِقنا. [أورَدَهُ السّيوطيّ في الدُّرّ المنثورِ 5/885]
[2] قالَ قتادة ومُقاتِل: وهوَ ابنُ ثلاثِ سنينَ. [الدُّرّ المنثورِ 5/484] وعزَاهُ لعبدِ اللهِ بنِ أحمدِ بنِ حنبلٍ في زوائدِ الزُّهدِ وابنِ أبي حاتمٍ، وأورَدَ حديثًا عنِ ابنِ عبّاسٍ عزاهُ لأبي نعيمٍ وابنِ مردويهِ والدّيلميّ أنَّ رسولَ اللهِ قال: "أُعطِيَ الفهمَ والعبادةَ وهوَ ابنُ سبعِ سنينَ".
[3] أخرجَهُ الحاكمُ في تاريخِهِ عنِ ابنِ عبّاسٍ قالَ: قالَ رسولُ اللهِ" "قالَ الغلمانُ ليحيى بنِ زكريّا: اذهب بنا نلعبُ، فقالَ يحيى: ما لِلَعِبٍ خُلِقنا، اذهبُوا نُصلّي". [أوردهُ السّيوطيّ في الدُّرِّ المنثورِ 5/485]




http://www.elsharawy.com/sharawy.asp...me_english=s19

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

هل من مزيد ؟

----------


## هويدامحمد

*يا يحيى خذ الكتاب بقوة وآتيناه الحكم صبيا* *وحنانا من لدنا وزكاة وكان تقيا* *وبرا بوالديه ولم يكن جبارا عصيا* 

*مقول قول محذوف ، بقرينة أن هذا الكلام خطاب ليحيى ، فلا محالة أنه صادر من قائل ، ولا يناسب إلا أن يكون قولا من الله تعالى ، وهو انتقال من البشارة به إلى نبوءته . والأظهر أن هذا من إخبار القرآن للأمة لا من حكاية ما قيل لزكرياء . فهذا ابتداء ذكر فضائل يحيى . وطوي ما بين ذلك لعدم تعلق الغرض به . والسياق يدل عليه . والتقدير : قلنا يا يحيى خذ الكتاب . والكتاب : التوراة لا محالة ، إذ لم يكن ليحيى كتاب منزل عليه . والأخذ : مستعار للتفهم والتدبر ، كما يقال : أخذت العلم عن فلان ، لأن المعتنى بالشيء يشبه الآخذ . والقوة : المراد بها قوة معنوية ، وهي العزيمة والثبات . والباء للملابسة ، أي أخذا ملابسا للثبات على الكتاب . أي على العمل به وحمل الأمة على اتباعه ، فقد أخذ الوهن يتطرق إلى الأمة اليهودية في العمل بدينها . 

[ ص: 76 ] و آتيناه عطف على جملة القول المحذوفة ، أي قلنا : يا يحيى خذ الكتاب وآتيناه الحكم . والحكم : اسم للحكمة . وقد تقدم معناها في قوله تعالى ومن يؤت الحكمة فقد أوتي خيرا كثيرا في سورة البقرة . والمراد بها النبوءة ، كما تقدم في قوله تعالى ولما بلغ أشده آتيناه حكما وعلما في سورة يوسف ، فيكون هذا خصوصية ليحيى أن أوتي النبوءة في حال صباه . وقيل : الحكم هو الحكمة والفهم . 

و صبيا حال من الضمير المنصوب في آتيناه . وهذا يقتضي أن الله أعطاه استقامة الفكر وإدراك الحقائق في حال الصبا على غير المعتاد ، كما أعطى نبيئه محمدا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الاستقامة وإصابة الرأي في صباه . ويبعد أن يكون يحيى أعطي النبوءة وهو صبي ، لأن النبوءة رتبة عظيمة فإنما تعطى عند بلوغ الأشد . واتفق العلماء على أنيحيى أعطي النبوءة قبل بلوغ الأربعين سنة بكثير . ولعل الله لما أراد أن يكون شهيدا في مقتبل عمره باكره بالنبوءة .
*
*تفسير القرآن**التحرير والتنوير*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أحسب أم عليّ لا تريد تفسيرا بل تريد تطبيقا عمليا للآية...هل أصبتُ؟؟ (ابتسامة)

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله في الجميع

نعم أصبت في ذلك .. وفقنا الله لما يحب ويرضى وزادنا علما

----------


## هويدامحمد

*أخذ الكتاب بقوة يتضمن المعانى الاتية:**

1-تعلم تلاوته بأحكام التجويد فنقرأه كما أنزل على قلب الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم وهذا أدعى لفهمه والتأثر به.
2- كثرة تلاوته وسماعه أناء الليل و أطراف النهار.
3- حفظه حفظ متقن لا خطأ فيه ولا نسيان حتى لا ينشغل القلب بالخوف من الخطأ فى الحفظ عن التدبر .وكلما ثبت الحفظ أفاض الله علينا بفيوضاته الربانية أثناء التسميع بل وأثناء السماع.
4- دراسة تفسيره دراسة وافية شاملة اذ كيف نلقى الله وقد بعث لنا برسائل فى القرآن فلم نفهمها فضلا عن أن نعمل بها؟.ودراسة علوم القرآن وكل ما يؤدى الى مزيد من الفهم لهذا الكتاب العظيم .
5- حسن تدبر الايات بكثرة التكرار واطالة التأمل والتفكر فى معانيه لنصل للتأثر ثم للعمل .
6- أن يتحول القران الى منهاج حياة فعلا فى واقعنا فندور مع القران حيثما دار فيزكى النفوس ويهذب الاخلاق وينشر عبق البر والفضيلة فى الكون من حولنا.
7- أن نحبب أطفالنا فى القران ونربط لهم اللفظ بالمعنى ولا يكن هم أحدنا أن يحفظ ابنه القرا ن و فقط، فتخرج لنا نماذج تسئ للقران بدلا من أن تصلح به الدنيا.
8- أن يكون لنا أوقات محددة مع القران يوميا .

*ولا يأخذ بما ذكرناه الا أصحاب الهمم والعزائم جعلنا الله منهم ، فهم السائرون على نهج الأنبياء يقول تعالى :((يايحي خذ الكتاب بقوة )).وقد قال الله عن موسى عليه السلام((وكتبنا له فى الالواح من كل شئ موعظة وتفصيلا لكل شئ فخذها بقوة وأمر قومك يأخذوا بأحسنها 00)).أمر الله موسى على حسب مكانته وامكانياته أن يأخذ الكتاب بقوة. وقومه أمروا بأن يأخذوا بأحسن ما فى الكتاب ...فالأمر اذا تفاوت فى الهمم والعزائم .

* اذا أخذنا القران بقوة كان بحق كتاب هداية لنا نستضئ بنوره ، ونعيش فى كنفه يحمينا ويقينا ونعيد للأمة مجدها وعزها الذى أضعناه بتنحية هذا الكتاب عن حياتنا 
يقول الله تعالى : ((لقد أنزلنا اليكم كتابا فيه ذكركم أفلا تعقلون))
و نبلغ به الفردوس بإذن الله .

نسأل الله العظيم أن يهدى قلوبنا بهدايات كتابه الكريم
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك

----------


## أم أروى المكية

اللهم اجعلنا من أهل القرآن .

----------

